# Glad to be Here



## munkee (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi I'm Munkee. I've been working professionally doing freelance work in both theatre and film for only a few years. I have already found this sight very useful. Thank you.


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well munkee we are glad to have you. Ask any questions you have, offer any answers you can, and make friends with the search feature. Hopefully you will continue to find CB useful!

Also, if you have any other information about yourself and what you do, we are a very curious bunch and would love to hear your stories!


----------



## Kelite (Nov 6, 2008)

munkee said:


> I have already found this sight very useful. Thank you.





As have we. Thanks to DvsDave and many, many dedicated posters that assist the masses each day. You've made a public expression of your love of the craft by joining the CB. With this in mind, allow me to break out into song from another lover of theatercraft-



"I'm so glad we had this time together. 

Just to have a laugh and sing a song.

Seems we just get started and before you know it-

Comes the time we've got to say...


__________" (Any takers?) 


 

G'night everybody! (And welcome to the ControlBooth, munkee. )


----------

